# Upgrades to DIY Air Filtration systems



## Cruiszr (Jan 15, 2014)

In my original Air Filtration project " http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96019 " I had noted that additional updates was planned for the "air filtration system" to enhance the operation of the system. The two upgrades were 1) Three pole light switch to control new light and 2-speed blower motor. 2) New light attached under air filtration box directly over TS.

This is photo of original post









Here are photos of the upgraded three pole switch and the additional light for TS.








As you can see from above photo I went ahead and added a strip outlet to the outside of the AF box.

The added overhead TS light put the light right over the TS without any shadows.









May one day get around to painting this but not high on the bucket list.


----------

